
Using predictive analytics to reduce churn - toumhi
http://www.madkudu.com/blog/use-predictive-analytics-to-reduce-churn-by-20-in-2-days-with-3rd-grade-math/
======
kevindewalt
I'm the author of this post - please let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
pps43
Title is misleading. The article only describes univariate analysis (screening
of independent variables).

One can build a model to predict churn from those independent variables (e.g.,
by just adding them up), but then there's out-of-time and out-of-sample
validation, monitoring, and other boring, but important things.

~~~
hammock
Do you have any reading on that?

~~~
pps43
Online material on this subject is scattered, but there are good books like
Regression Modeling Strategies by Frank E. Harrell and Credit Risk Scorecards
by Naeem Siddiqi.

